# Meditation



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Hi AllNever really looked in this sub-forum before.How many of you have tried a sustained & regular practice of meditation (ie 3 months or so)?I think this would really help with overcoming anxiety problems. The approach to meditation i would take is basically dis-identifying with the mind or rather realising that there is an "inner-observer" in you that is more than just your mental state. Detaching from the mind or realising that you are more than it, and then becoming aware of how it responds can really REALLY give you some mastery over it (and hence all forms of anxiety and phobias etc - which live in the mind).The meditation I would recommend is simple "sustained concentration meditation" Choose a non-thought provoking object (eg a candle) and then focus your attention on it for 30 mins with the objective of both keeping your attention and awareness crystal clear on the object and reducing any thoughts you have to zero.When meditating on this object, imagine or feel that your awareness (that you are sensing) is not just contained or projecting from your head/mind but from your whole body and particularly your chest/heart center. Keep and focus on that awareness. Do this everyday for about 1/2 an hour. or build up from 10 mins to 20 to 30.It will be very difficult at first but that is a sign that you can get a lot of benefit if you work through it for a month or two. Has anyone tried a similar approach? I am certain this will help ALOT with anxiety and gaining general control of your mind (and its effects) when you are in difficult/testing situations.Scott







Oh and for ideology behind such an approach and for something that will really help, i suggest the book "The Power of Now" by Eckhart Tolle.


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

any suggestions on how to clear your mind? i am bogged down with thoughts, but i would like to try...


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

just practice at the above would do it if you perservered.also sit quietly somewhere and start to become aware of and follow your breath in and out.try to do this naturally and make sure you are breathing deep into the top of your stomach (where you diaphragm is). if you put your attention of this, it will really decrease the flow of thoughts in your mind. try this and my first post above. it will help.basically you want to really develop your body awareness as well as your breath awareness, and identify with these (rather than your mind) as to who you are.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Bump??!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I have used meditation for months and it does help to calm me. But then outside events get the phone ringing at 3am and that's when the anxiety hits my gut. Xanax has done wonders as I learn to deal better with stress. Take care.


----------

